

Verizon eliminates 1-year contracts; makes up nonsensical excuse - Bud
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/mobile/04/11/verizon.contracts.mashable/index.html?hpt=T2

======
rawsyntax
why the editorial slant here? What's the problem with verizon not offering one
year contracts?

